# Questions sur le stockage des données



## MrJDD (23 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour et merci par avance.

J'ai lu des topics qui abordaient grosso modo cette question mais je me permets de poster à mon tour pour préciser mon cas :

- J'ai des fichiers de toutes sortes (médias divers, fichiers texte, etc.) dans le Finder.
- A peu près tous ces fichiers sont synchronisés avec l'iCloud drive.
- Certains de ces fichiers sont aussi dans des applications types (les photos sur iPhoto, etc.).
- Or, les bibliothèques de ces applications elles-mêmes sont stockées sur iCloud...

Question : cette répartition est-elle "irrationnelle" ?
Est-ce que peux supprimer les fichiers apparaissant dans ces applis de la "bibliothèque brute" accessibles dans le Finder pour gagner de la place (et oublier celui-ci  pour les futurs ajouts) ? Ou est-ce qu'en faisant cela je vais aussi supprimer les "doubles" dans les applis (quant aux "doubles" bruts due le Drive, cela me paraît évident) ?
En même temps, y a-t-il une "stabilité" de ces applis qui fait qu'on peut se passer des bibliothèques brutes ? Je veux dire, si je veux un jour copier ces photos ou vidéos sur clé, les partager avec un PC, ou que sais-je ?

Autrement dit, est-ce qu'il serait judicieux de faire que, pour voir mes photos, je sois obligé d'ouvrir iPhoto, pour écouter mes albums, d'ouvrir iTunes, etc. ?
C'est en parti ce que je fais déjà puisque j'ai beaucoup de textes accessible seulement sur Ulysses (et stockés sur iCloud)...

Ou bien je n'ai rien compris et tout cela n'est en fait stocké qu'"une fois", et "répliqué" dans les différents lieux qu'on "visite" ?

Ces questions se posent parce que mon SSD 128 approche d'un remplissage critique, et mes 50go iCloud aussi...

Je dois préciser que je vais très bientôt recevoir un disque dur externe pour activer Time machine, par sécurité maintenant que je me suis rendu compte des risques que je prenais.
Et par la même occasion je me pose la question de la nécessité d'un second DDE pour du stockage... de fichiers "bruts", je veux dire hors applis dédiés...

Désolé pour la probable naïveté des questions. J'essaie de reprendre le contrôle de mon ordinateur et ce n'est pas évident, quand on commence à vouloir rationaliser ses usages on se rend compte que pleins de choses ne sont plus aussi évidentes qu'avant.

Comment stocker au mieux ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## MrJDD (23 Novembre 2018)

Edit : J'ai oublié de donner cet exemple typique :
J'ai dans mes fichiers pleins d'albums musicaux de l'époque où j'avais mon iPod nano...
D'une part je n'arrive pas à les importer sur iTunes (rien ne se passe, ou bien quelques morceaux seulement s'y mettent) ; d'autre part, quand je double-clique sur un fichier pour le lire, alors là iTunes s'ouvre et il rejoint sa bibliothèque... or tout ça est dans le cloud.

Bref je comprends rien.


----------



## iBaby (24 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour MrJDD !

•	Du moment que dans iCloud Drive depuis ton Mac tu vois tes fichiers, tu pourras y puiser ce que tu désires. 
	•	Par contre n’avoir que 50 GO dans iCloud Drive, avec un SSD 128 GO sur le Mac, il serait préférable et judicieux d’acheter 200 GO de stockage (je crois que c’est deux euros de plus/mois.
	•	iCloud Drive est actuellement un espace de stockage où en gros tu peux déposer ce que tu veux en y ayant accès avec ton Mac et un iPhone ou iPad récent disposant de l’app Fichiers.
	•	C’est assez judicieux en effet d’ouvrir Photos pour voir tes photos car c’est fait pour et en effet la bibliothèque de Photos a une application qui est synchronisée indépendamment tout en étant accessible « en brut » comme tu dis (mais tu écris iPhoto, ce qui me fait te demander quelle version d’iOS tu utilises éventuellement sur un iBidule ?) 
	•	Quand tu double-cliques sur un fichier musical oui il s’ouvre dans iTunes, mais si tu réalises une autre action, comme un clic droit par exemple, ou en allant dans le Menu, ça te propose quoi ? Sur iCloud Drive tu dois pouvoir écouter tes morceaux en ligne depuis l’interface cloud.

 Enfin, lorsque tu as « synchronisé » tes fichiers dans iCloud Drive, as-tu copié les « bibliothèques brutes » en les balançant dans le Drive, ou bien tu n’as copié que les fichiers qui t’intéressaient ? C’est de cette dernière façon qu’il vaut mieux procéder, en te représentant iCloud Drive comme un serveur dans les nuages où tu mets et pioches les fichiers auxquels tu veux avoir accès sur toutes tes machines n’importe où. Les fichiers Photos et les données iCloud sont synchronisées via leurs apps, inutile de les recopier obligatoirement. Documents est synchronisable sur iCloud depuis un Mac. Le reste je le répète, avec tes 50 GO de stockage en ligne, iCloud Drive est à envisager comme un garde-manger, un baluchon, les provisions ou les rations de survie que tu veux emmener en balade ou dans un abri sub-atomique. [emoji2]

Ce serait utile que tu nous dises quelle version de macOS ou d’iOS tu utilises.


----------



## MrJDD (24 Novembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ta longue réponse !

En effet petite erreur, je voulais dire "Photos" et non "iPhoto" (ça c'était avant !). Je suis sur le tout dernier OS avec un MBP 2015 !

Oui je pense à augmenter mon stockage iCloud pour avoir plus de marge. L'idée est vraiment de stocker + sécuriser, parce que je n'ai pas vraiment des besoins de mobilité (de fait je ne me connecte quasi jamais à iCloud en ligne). Ceci-dit je viens d'acheter un iPhone 6S reconditionné donc oui c'est utile aussi pour le partage...

Avec ton dernier point tu touches le plus important. En fait j'ai "TOUT" mis sur iCloud, depuis le Finder, en glissant tous mes dossiers (y compris "images, vidéos, musique...") dans "Documents" qui en effet est synchronisé avec le nuage. Puis j'ai "rationalisé" à mort ce dossier. Du coup j'ai à la fois des photos dans l'appli Photos, et d'autres (dont les mêmes) dans mon dossier "images". D'ailleurs les vidéos je ne saurais pas dans quelle appli les mettre... Est-ce que je devrais revenir en arrière et "vider" mes dossiers locaux pour les fichiers desquels existe une appli ?

Concernant la musique si je clique droit sur un fichier je peux l'ouvrir avec autre chose et autres actions (mais bon je n'ai que iTunes pour les lire). En revanche toujours rien à faire iTunes ne veut pas intégrer tout ça à ma bibliothèque : la seule solution c'est de cliquer pour les lire les fichiers un à un, et là seulement ils sont importés... Du coup ce serait compliqué pour vider le dossier musique.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2018)

Je n’aurais pas mis tous les dossiers musique, vidéos, images, dans le dossier Documents synchronisés sur iCloud. J’aurais glissé ces dossiers, ou leur contenu, dans iCloud Drive. J’ai un peu de mal à comprendre. Pour moi, avec Photos par exemple, tu as fait quelque chose d’inutile. Oui, tu pourras toujours recopier ces photos vers un PC, même sans glisser la bibliothèque d’images dans le dossier Documents sur iCloud, car les photos le sont déjà ! Depuis iCloud.com, avec  un PC, tu peux toujours les voir et les télécharger dans la partie Photos.
Pour iTunes, le problème ne viendrait-il pas de ce que tu as aussi envoyé le dossier iTunes Media dans iCloud ?
Rationalisons : les documents vont dans Documents, les musiques reste,t dans Musique, etc. Rien ne t’empêche de créer dans le Drive des dossiers comportant ces titres. Mais ils ne se comporteront pas comme Documents car ils ne sont pas encore prêts pour ça. Ensuite, il faudra les gérer, en glissant une nouvelle vidéo qui se trouve sur ton Mac vers un dossier Vidéo sur iCloud Drive que tu auras créé toi-même. En fait tu veux que ton Mac soit sauvegardé en direct sur iCloud. C’est le cas de la Photothèque, de Documents notamment. Mais le reste est à gérer dans iCloud Drive, c’est à dire dans Fichiers sur iOS, où tu retrouves ce que tu as mis dans iCloud Drive avec ton Mac.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2018)

Concernant les fichiers iTunes, je viens de mettre un album (en FLAC donc non lus par iTunes, mais ça revient au même concernant cet exemple) dans iCloud Drive, et quand il est dans le nuage, un simple clic sur  le triangle de lecture d’un fichier lance la chanson. Si je double clic il me l’ouvre dans Audirvana, ou dans ton cas, iTunes.


----------



## MrJDD (26 Novembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations et conseils très précis !
Je vais essayer de "revenir en arrière" et modifier ça, c'est certainement ce qui pose des problème de déplacements de fichiers (notamment musiques et photos) !


----------



## MrJDD (26 Novembre 2018)

Zut j'en profite pour une autre question : à supposer que je veuille doubler iCloud d'une sauvegarde locale des fichiers, est-ce que l'idée d'"augmenter" le stockage en local avec une carte SD "pseudo disque dur" (je pense aux JetDrive Lite de Transcend) est une bonne idée pour stocker une copie des fichiers du disque interne, histoire éviter l'achat d'un second DDE (en plus de celui pour Time Machine) ?


----------



## iBaby (26 Novembre 2018)

Aucune idée. [emoji52]Je n’utilise jamais de carte SD.[emoji846]


----------

